# pci usb 2.0 card serves as only usb 1.1 on Asus P4S333/c



## zeiz (Aug 20, 2009)

I have 6-7 y.o. machine: 
Asus P4S333/c, latest bios 1008 beta, P4 2.4GHz (i686), DDR333 2.5GB, 2 IDE HDDs, FDD, Geforce3 Ti200 (128MB).
All usb features are enabled in bios.
This machine is just great. The only problem it doesn't have usb2.0 that's why I tried to use usb2.0 pci card (VIA83c572).
Unfortunately it doesn't work in usb2.0 mode, only usb1.1.

Search showed that only few people have the same problem (windows world). One advice was to buy such a card for exactly same board and success was reported. I cannot say so.
How to connect to usb2.0 shown below in dmesg?


```
$ dmesg -a
FreeBSD 8.0-BETA2 #6: Fri Aug 14 14:50:57 EDT 2009

usbus0: <SiS 5571 USB controller> on ohci0
ohci1: <SiS 5571 USB controller> mem 0xde000000-0xde000fff irq 23 at device 2.3 on pci0
ohci1: [ITHREAD]
usbus1: <SiS 5571 USB controller> on ohci1
uhci0: <VIA 83C572 USB controller> port 0xa400-0xa41f irq 17 at device 9.0 on pci0
uhci0: [ITHREAD]
usbus2: <VIA 83C572 USB controller> on uhci0
uhci1: <VIA 83C572 USB controller> port 0xa000-0xa01f irq 18 at device 9.1 on pci0
uhci1: [ITHREAD]
usbus3: <VIA 83C572 USB controller> on uhci1
ehci0: <VIA VT6202 USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xdd000000-0xdd0000ff irq 19 at device 9.2 on pci0
ehci0: [ITHREAD]
usbus4: EHCI version 0.95
usbus4: <VIA VT6202 USB 2.0 controller> on ehci0
usbus0: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus1: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus2: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus3: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus4: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
ugen0.1: <SiS> at usbus0
uhub0: <SiS OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
uhub0: 3 ports with 3 removable, self powered
ugen1.1: <SiS> at usbus1
uhub1: <SiS OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
uhub1: 3 ports with 3 removable, self powered
ugen2.1: <VIA> at usbus2
uhub2: <VIA UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
Root mount waiting for: usbus4 usbus3 usbus2
uhub2: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
ugen3.1: <VIA> at usbus3
uhub3: <VIA UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus3
uhub3: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
ugen4.1: <VIA> at usbus4
uhub4: <VIA EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus4
Root mount waiting for: usbus4
uhub4: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus4
ugen2.2: <vendor 0x046d> at usbus2
ugen3.2: <USBest Technology> at usbus3
umass0: <USBest Technology USB Mass Storage Device, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 2> on usbus3
umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x0000
umass0:0:0:-1: Attached to scbus0
da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 target 0 lun 0
da0: <Ut163 USB2FlashStorage 0.00> Removable Direct Access SCSI-2 device 
da0: 1.000MB/s transfers
da0: 1927MB (3948543 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 245C)
GEOM: da0: partition 1 does not end on a track boundary.
$
```


----------



## zeiz (Aug 23, 2009)

Nobody knows?
Please, at least a reference...


----------



## zeiz (Aug 24, 2009)

Very strange... Is my question really stupid or nobody else has a machine as old as one of mine?
I have both 8.0-BETA2 and 7-STABLE there. 8.0 is running custom kernel where I only removed all the drivers I don't have hardware to support. 7-STABLE is running GENERIC with all the drivers provided.
PCI usb 2.0 card works only as usb 1.1 not only under FreeBSD, but also under Linux and Windows. 
It feels impossible to enable usb 2.0 on the card if there is no support on the mobo. But on the other hand OSs recongnize usb 2.0 controller on the card as well as usb 2.0 hub and bus. Why it doesn't work? Do those cards are manufactured only to get more usb 2.0 ports on the mobos that support usb 2.0 themselves?


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 24, 2009)

you have pretty specific issue.... There are gazillion hardware combination...., and only 7k+ registered users.... of which only few are active... anyway...

what makes you think your usb2 works as usb1.1?


----------



## zeiz (Aug 24, 2009)

It's true...and I couldn't find an answer elsewhere. 
That's why I'm trying to understand at least theoretically.
Why 1.1? Speed is clear 40 times lower. 
Also if I boot with my flash(s) inserted it would be found on usbus3 that is shown as 1.0 in dmesg. 
It just won't go to usbus4 that's shown there as 2.0.

On my level of knowledge I realize that my m/b doesn't support usb 2.0 despite the latest bios (beta though).
On the other hand OS sees usb2.0 controller so bios somehow recognizes it. Must work, but it doesn't.


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 25, 2009)

But, what makes you think it doesn't work?
Perhaps your flash is slow.


----------



## zeiz (Aug 26, 2009)

I have 4 different flashes that's why I wrote "my flash(s)", they are all new (min 1GB) and cannot be slow all. Also imagine: on my new machine I an writing to one of them  a package, let say "openoffice.org-3.1.0_1", for 5 sec and then I'm transferring it to my old machine using the same flash for 3 min. 
The most important thing is shown in dmesg: a flash is always on usbus3 that is usb1:

```
ugen3.2: <Kingston> at usbus3
umass0: <Kingston DT 101 II, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.10, addr 2> on usbus3
umass0: SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x0000
umass0:0:0:-1: Attached to scbus0
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): TEST UNIT READY. CDB: 0 0 0 0 0 0
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM Status: SCSI Status Error
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): SCSI Status: Check Condition
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): UNIT ATTENTION asc:28,0
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Not ready to ready change, medium may have changed
(probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Retrying Command (per Sense Data)
da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 target 0 lun 0
da0: <Kingston DT 101 II PMAP> Removable Direct Access SCSI-0 device
da0: 1.000MB/s transfers
da0: 3826MB (7835648 512 byte sectors: 255H 63/T 487C)
```
 I understand it's difficult to help with my particular h/w that could be even faulty (the usb2 card or even m/b) my current question is: 
Is it possible in general to set usb2.0 up on the mobo that has no usb2.0 itself with a help of pci usb2.0 extension card?

UPDATE. Yes, it's possible. I got another usb2.0 PCI card and it works with the mobo. 
Everything looks exactly the same in dmesg but... usb-stick goes correctly to ehci on usbus4 which is usb2.0. Bad news: the speed is only 3-4 times higher, not 40x as advertised


----------

